

Programmers Are Still Massively Underpaid - issa
http://livelongandprogram.com/2012/10/27/programmers-are-still-massively-underpaid/

======
mooreds
Good points about programmer value, but it's not clear why the author thinks
they are underpaid.

------
codgercoder
From your post to the market's ears..

